# new caller



## thunderdog512 (Oct 27, 2010)

Whats the easiest call to master for a newbie? i won't be going out this year but might as well start looking into calls for next year so im ready to go. any ifno is much appreciated.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

IMO Box call or a Slate. 

Box is a good way to start, and can get you on the right path. A pot call, or slate can be a good second step in turkey calling. 

Good luck this Spring!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll second the box call. I started with a slate, went to a box and started killing birds. Even though I can run about anything now I still love the box and continue to kill birds with it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Box call, or slate. Just have several or better yet four different calls of different tones. Attend a turkey seminar if you can or a sport show where the NWTF has a booth. Listen to different callers. Above all listen to the wild turkey as much as you can get out. They are not as sweet sounding or as rythmic as some tapes might lead you to think. Before the season Don't call to birds you intend to hunt.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The first step in sounding like a turkey is having a call that can reproduce the sounds of a wild turkey accurately, much of what is on the market is not capable of this.. 

The next step is knowing what a turkey sounds like.. A human instructional dvd should be used to get you an idea of how a call should be ran.. Once you have an idea throw it in the garbage and get you CDs and DVDs of Real Turkey Sounds.. Repeated listening to one man running a call will entail you trying to duplicate a human and not a real turkey.. 

As for calls, a _good_ box is probably the easiest call to get an accurate hen yelp out of.. A box may not sound great 2-3 feet away, but a good properly run box in the woods at 10 yards + sounds like a wild turkey.. Essentially a good box has the hen yelp most mouth callers are trying to duplicate.. 

Next would be a mouth call.. The versatility, sound and the ability to put emotion and inflection in your calling cannot be matched by any other call.. I would recommend you start on a quality two reed, with a med top reed and a basic cut such as a V.. Once you can run this call its easy after that..


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

For some one new I agree with the box call as the easiest- you can add a one finger operated push button or plunger call to the mix, although I dont always like the yelp sound a push button creates you can usually get some great clucks off it. And if the box call is not working throw the different sound of the push button at them. Also agree with Dedgoose that you must know what turkey sounds you need to make in order to reproduce them. Even though the box call is the easiest to use, it is the one most butchered call I usually hear in the woods. I would suggest going with the pot and striker call. With minimal extra effort in practice the realism and variety available is a big bonus. If you really want to get good at making turkey sounds listen to wild turkeys then record and listen to the sounds you make.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Box


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

im also a rooke and thank you guys for help what are some good brands of calls


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

perchpile88 said:


> im also a rooke and thank you guys for help what are some good brands of calls


 I really like some of the custom calls I have but for store bought, I prefer Primos. I really don't like HS Strut, I think they are ,for the most part, cheaply made. JMO.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I would agree that a slate call would be a great choice to start on. The best slate i have came across, and ive bought quite a few, is the Jackpot slate made by Primos.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If your going with a slate call, a custom call is pretty hard to beat for looks and sound . But I have lost enough or broken a few that I dont take the good ones out anymore. My Favorite is the SLAT- TEK or Old Yeller variety. Most big companies sell a version of it. Its durable and I get the yelps Im looking for with a carbon striker and the clucks and cutts with a rosewood striker. These call seem to be a little more foolproof than true slate or glass call. Also if you can find the three striker pack by HS strut which has the rosewood,the acrylic and the carbon striker in it. This will get you a wide variety of sounds. Then move up to the custom calls and strikers. Stay away from the gimmicky stuff ,good basic turkey sounds will get you close enough to kill turkeys.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

I think a slate call is the most versatile call available. They are fairly easy to use, and can replicate all the turkey vocalizations. I get the best sound from my custom made calls. Firefighter (Jason) makes some top notch calls.


----------



## deerhunter1989 (Feb 21, 2011)

I started out with a primos glass call and a rosewood striker! That was 5 years ago and it fools those toms just about every time! Hardest part is surfacing the glass. I've taught quite a few people how to call successfully with that call.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

If you are looking for a pot call get ahold of Firefighter. Bought 1 for my Son on his birthday last year its sweet sounding right out of the package. Jason is a great guy to deal with too and his prices are very reasonable. Not to mention they look cool too!


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

melvvin said:


> If you are looking for a pot call get ahold of Firefighter. Bought 1 for my Son on his birthday last year its sweet sounding right out of the package. Jason is a great guy to deal with too and his prices are very reasonable. Not to mention they look cool too!




Very easy to learn and they sound more like a turkey than ANY call I've ever heard. Would highly recommend one for a beginner.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Push Button call is very simple to use for a beginner. They are also very effective. I would recommend checking out the turkey trooper II from A-Way outdoors. 

I agree Jason makes great pot calls as I have one of his and it sounds great.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Another vote for Nature's Echo friction calls.......very easy call for a beginner to pick up and be sounding like a turkey in no time.


----------

